# Big Zeus Build Thread



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Oil cooler teardown and fix (this is the most challenging repair I have done to date)









































Removed the PCV fix kit as it always leaked, unsure as to why, but I don't prefer them really... Installed the revised Dorman manifold

























Digital boost gauge









After this I went with a BNR throttle body spacer as the gasket on the DDM one was melted. It is MUCH better quality









continued below...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Next up we have a used set of BNR LS7 coils (these things are sweet!) Cleaned them up and saved over $200 off retail

















You may have noticed by now a Forge Atmospheric bypass valve and BNR (Forge) wastegate actuator









Always the best oil









Recent water pump replacement, (3rd one)

























Coolant leak test to sum things up


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BNR Tune review:

Other tune reviews by others here Gen 1 Tuning Comparision Thread

I want to start this off by saying this is my opinion and an unbiased and honest review.


BNR Autocal Tune $600: BNRTUNE-CRUZE14-BNR Tune 2011-2016 Limited Chevrolet Cruze 1

2013 Cruze 1LT
1.4L
Automatic
195HP on auto cal, assumed 170WHP
ZZP downpipe | Forge wastegate actuator | Forge atmospheric bypass valve | MSD Coil | ZZP Big 3 kit

I have the older BNR EFILive BNR tune, they now offer HP Tuners. They are the same tune, but different technologies. To start off with, they send you a base tune. You flash this onto your vehicle and gather a log to send back to them. They will then analyze the log and make changes if needed. I didn’t need to have any done. The base tune makes a ridiculous amount of power over stock and your butt dyno will immediately know.

They offer retunes for no cost as well as for mods. My experience when requesting custom tunes has been about 50/50. I requested a higher PSI tune and it worked ok, but went into limp mode/overboost a lot. Enough to not be drivable enjoyable. The Eco tune I requested though is great! I noticed quite the increase in misfires on their tune versus stock, I assume this is due to timing and them advancing it to get more power, they assure me it is no issue. It’s usually under mid acceleration or after letting off the throttle from wide open.

I get better MPG on all of their tunes versus stock, even pushing 20PSI. I currently am running their normal canned base tune and it’s fine. If you floor it, it will spin the tires a bit in first and bark the tires when shifting to second (2nd gear scratch). Which to an automobile nut, is quite desirable 😃

Their response time on tunes is normally at least 2 weeks and all the way up to a month. To some this is an acceptable window, but to me it really isn’t. I love the power, but the tune replies are pretty much rushed and lacking. You can’t ask quesitons and just receive a new file and are told to load it up. I get it they’re busy, but a little more smoothness around the edges would be nice; as well as a faster response time. If you are marketing yourself as offering updates for free, they should be a bit more timely.

In the end they get the job done, and that is how some companies operate. I am not disappointed in any way, but likely would have went with another company knowing what I know now.




Next up on the to do list is get the limp mode resolved with the tune as well as install a bigger turbo. Undecided on which brand I will end up going with. That is more of a longer term plan/if I get a good deal. Also keep trying to find out why it idles a little rough on cold starts.

Just cleaned up after an engine bay wash due to water pump replacement.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Reserved.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Reserved.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Reserved for me.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

Nice thread! In for updates


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice Job keeping track of the details of your mods and fixes .


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> Nice Job keeping track of the details of your mods and fixes .


I try, it’s not the neatest, but I try to put everything in my iPhone’s notes app.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got an updated tune in and this thing rips! It’s never held this much boost and has tons of get up and go now.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got an updated tune in and this thing rips! It’s never held this much boost and has tons of get up and go now.


Good deal 

How long did the tuning take?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Good deal
> 
> How long did the tuning take?


Well this tune revision was a beta tune from the manufacturer. So it was sent within hours of me checking for an update. One of very few to have it. 🤓


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Well this tune revision was a beta tune from the manufacturer. So it was sent within hours of me checking for an update. One of very few to have it. 🤓


The manufacturer of what?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> The manufacturer of what?


efilive


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> efilive


How did you get that?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> How did you get that?


Jerry of course ☺


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So wait ..... is BNR the tuner or is it EFIlive ??????


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> So wait ..... is BNR the tuner or is it EFIlive ??????


Both! I use an efi live handheld programmer with a bnr sticker over the logo lol


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

i guess my ask is who is writing the mapping and stuff.. The handheld is just an interface..


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> i guess my ask is who is writing the mapping and stuff.. The handheld is just an interface..


“ that fix we're working on with EFILive will take care of it.”

so both it appears. Fine by me.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Bigzeus you still on the stock turbo ? I’m curious about this beta tune. I should get jerry to revise mine on my big wheel turbo


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

SlyCruze said:


> Bigzeus you still on the stock turbo ? I’m curious about this beta tune. I should get jerry to revise mine on my big wheel turbo


yes it want holding boost as expected and limping some.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Still can't figure out the largely negative and jumpy ltft... swapped to another set of OEM injectors and same issue. Seems when the engine warms up more it gets worse... Based on a search negative ltft can be:


Leaky or chattering fuel injector
Defective fuel pressure regulator unable to maintain fuel pressure or restricted fuel return line.
Restricted air intake system or clogged air filter.
Restricted exhaust because clogged converter, crushed exhaust pipe or plugged muffler.
Defective oxygen sensor or its wiring.

I have installed a new OEM front O2 sensor, air fitler only has like 1k miles on it, injectors have been swapped, I don't have a cat converter. New MAF. Boost test passes with flying colors. They of course go negative when I let off the gas as I have an atmospheric BOV... so air is being vented and not recirculated, but this is happening even with the cruise control set to say 35. It seems to run ok, but it's driving me nuts because it seems there's an issue. Fuel pressure is always 44-50 PSI or so. Out of sight out of mind? Someone on BNR facebook mentioned to test the barometric sensor... as cheap as they are I could put one of those in too. Isn't there two?

Green line on graph. Orange is duty cycle.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

A new MAP is like $20-25


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> A new MAP is like $20-25


Isn’t there two? Is map same as baro sensor? One on intake manifold and one on charge pipe?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Isn’t there two? Is map same as baro sensor? One on intake manifold and one on charge pipe?


MAP and MAF - two different


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> MAP and MAF - two different


Yes, I know that part, I already replaced the MAF, that's on the intake by the filter. I think cruze has two Baros/MAPs though...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

These two:


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Also, to confirm, the second O2 sensor isn't factored in other than to measure catalyst efficiency, right? It has not been replaced.

Lastly, I was thinking of opening the airbox and taking the filter out and or leaving it slightly open and driving around just the neighborhood. Curious if more air cures the issue.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yes, I know that part, I already replaced the MAF, that's on the intake by the filter. I think cruze has two Baros/MAPs though...


Yeah, entirely different purpose. I don't think the new ones are as likely to go bad as the older-style MAFs. 



Thebigzeus said:


> Also, to confirm, the second O2 sensor isn't factored in other than to measure catalyst efficiency, right? It has not been replaced.


That should be the case, yes.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Also, isn't this weird... seems the O2 sensor cuts out momentarily and no fuel trims are adjusted... Spark is also retarded a ton there... idk...


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Is this the front or rear O2?

@Snipesy , it's not a diesel, but perhaps you have some thoughts?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> These two:
> 
> View attachment 292504
> 
> ...


Yes, they are both MAPs








Amazon.com: General Motors 55568175, Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor : Automotive


Buy General Motors 55568175, Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor: MAP - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com









2011-2021 GM Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) Sensor 55567257 | GMPartsDirect.com


2011-2021 GM part # 55567257 - Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) Sensor




www.gmpartsdirect.com





EDIT:
The Baro measures the barometric (outside air) pressure - 55568175
The MAP measures the Manifold Absolute (air inside the manifold) pressure. -55567257


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The O2 sensor between the cat and the engine is the “upstream” sensor. The one after the cat is “downstream" sensor. Generally, the upstream sensor is more important for engine timing and air/fuel ratios.

Check out this link. Very good info on O2 sensors here and much more.








(Chapters 4 and 5) Fuel Trim and Oxygen Sensor Testing







www.scannerdanner.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Is this the front or rear O2?
> 
> @Snipesy , it's not a diesel, but perhaps you have some thoughts?


Front I believe.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I wonder if the exhaust is leaking somewhere... that would explain all of this. Also explains why it gets wacky once it gets hotter. The leak would have to I guess be before the o2 sensor, so maybe vband?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I wonder if the exhaust is leaking somewhere... that would explain all of this. Also explains why it gets wacky once it gets hotter. The leak would have to I guess be before the o2 sensor, so maybe vband?


Sounds like a theory.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Sounds like a theory.


I remember hearing what sounded like a hiss under WOT, I took the downpipe loose and the vband and it didn't seem aligned very well. I tightened it vband first, then the bracket nut. Storming now, will test later or tomorrow.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Is this the front or rear O2?
> 
> @Snipesy , it's not a diesel, but perhaps you have some thoughts?


ECM request evap purge. Evap purge doesn't happen. ECM gets confused.

O2 sensor looks fine to me and working as intended.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> ECM request evap purge. Evap purge doesn't happen. ECM gets confused.
> 
> O2 sensor looks fine to me and working as intended.


Purge valve was recently replaced, think it is bad?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Purge valve was recently replaced, think it is bad?


A failing purge valve tends to let fuel in when it shouldn't. This is the opposite of that.
Soooo.

The canister is all plugged up. Mayyyybe it will fix itself. Maybe not.
The canister *vent *solenoid is not working. You know how a shop vac allows you to suck or blow? Well block that part that sucks (the normal end). The part that blows no longer blows. Same idea here with the vent solenoid.
Some massive ass leak (need smoke test).

The best way forward is to probably record the status of the evap purge while this is happening. Orrr just assume its the problem and do a smoke test.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> A failing purge valve tends to let fuel in when it shouldn't. This is the opposite of that.
> Soooo.
> 
> The canister is all plugged up. Mayyyybe it will fix itself. Maybe not.
> ...


Interesting thanks for the detailed reply! So I am not totally sure how I would run a smoke test to see results on this. And to confirm, the vent solenoid is the part on top of the intake manifold that when it goes out makes the ticking sound?

As far as leak goes, that would show on boost leak test or no?

I am now wondering if this is the root cause of my rough idles too since I have owned the car.

Lastly, the ECM is expecting fuel/vapors to come from the evap system, they don't, so it has to take out lftf to compensate?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Interesting thanks for the detailed reply! So I am not totally sure how I would run a smoke test to see results on this. And to confirm, the vent solenoid is the part on top of the intake manifold that when it goes out makes the ticking sound?
> 
> As far as leak goes, that would show on boost leak test or no?
> 
> I am now wondering if this is the root cause of my rough idles too since I have owned the car.


_shrugs_. Ill be hoenest I probably wouldnt bother fixing the evap system. That involves not so nice nice steps that may even require dropping the fuel tank.

Some sort of over pressure during a purge can also cause problems. Which would be caused by our favorite problem: The flipping PCV system.
2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues | Chevrolet Cruze Forums (cruzetalk.com)

And that is much easier to fix. I dont believe the issue can get bad enough to interfere with the EVAP system buuut it could theoretically.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So it's no real issue?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> So it's no real issue?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


>


Still gonna bother me constantly lol


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> A failing purge valve tends to let fuel in when it shouldn't. This is the opposite of that.
> Soooo.
> 
> The canister is all plugged up. Mayyyybe it will fix itself. Maybe not.
> ...


Could this be tested by unplugging the line from the one side of the solenoid on the manifold and then driving around? I don't see why not. This would confirm if it's the canister, yes?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Could this be tested by unplugging the line from the one side of the solenoid on the manifold and then driving around? I don't see why not. This would confirm if it's the canister, yes?


I don’t know I don’t work with evap systems. *Like ever. *I do not know what sort of tricks there are.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I can't believe it, but I re positioned the vband on the downpipe and drove around with the evap line unplugged from the purge valve, and everything is normal. So it was one of the two. Will plug it back in and drive around later to see if it returns. If not it was the exhaust leaking.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> I can't believe it, but I re positioned the vband on the downpipe and drove around with the evap line unplugged from the purge valve, and everything is normal. So it was one of the two. Will plug it back in and drive around later to see if it returns. If not it was the exhaust leaking.
> 
> View attachment 292559


Are you sure that the evap purge solenoid actually opened during your data logging session? If my memory serves me correctly unplugging the EVAP line that connects to the EVAP purge solenoid would create a vacuum leak when the valve opens under intake manifold vacuum.

My thinking could be wrong though. I've only had 1 cup of coffee.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Are you sure that the evap purge solenoid actually opened during your data logging session? If my memory serves me correctly unplugging the EVAP line that connects to the EVAP purge solenoid would create a vacuum leak when the valve opens under intake manifold vacuum.
> 
> My thinking could be wrong though. I've only had 1 cup of coffee.


No, it just sucks in when that valve opens, this time it took in clean air versus an unassumingly plugged up evap line.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Either way, going to let it cool and make sure it isn't going to rain, it got cloudy out on my drive... Can't get it dirty lol 🤭


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> No, it just sucks in when that valve opens, this time it took in clean air versus an unassumingly plugged up evap line.


That's a vacuum leak. Isn't it?

Although it may not throw off the fuel trims.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> That's a vacuum leak. Isn't it?
> 
> Although it may not throw off the fuel trims.


Why would it care if it sucks from the charcoal canister or the ambient air? The "leak" you are saying is controlled by the purge valve opening and closing.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Why would it care if it sucks from the charcoal canister or the ambient air? The "leak" you are saying is controlled by the purge valve opening and closing.


I understand that.
My thinking is: If it's fresh air, the air being let into the system is unaccounted for (not measured). Whereas the vapors that come from the fuel tank are accounted for by the ECM via the EVAP fuel tank pressure sensor.

But as I said, I'm not sure if the extra fresh air that is let in by the EVAP purge solenoid opening is enough to throw off the fuel trims.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

@Snipesy 's theory has been proven, hooked back up and they are in the high negative 20's again. So leaves me to either: 1. replace the charcoal canister assembly (read in another thread here it's a 20 minute job and you only have to drop the trank 6 inches) not sure it's really that easy, can't find any vids or tutorials, 2. vent that line elsewhere not in the engine compartment, or 3. leave it alone.

*adds it to the list of numerous things I've fixed on this car and it's under 60k miles lol

Anyone know if alldata or haynes would have this procedure?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> @Snipesy 's theory has been proven, hooked back up and they are in the high negative 20's again. So leaves me to either: 1. replace the charcoal canister assembly (read in another thread here it's a 20 minute job and you only have to drop the trank 6 inches) not sure it's really that easy, can't find any vids or tutorials, 2. vent that line elsewhere not in the engine compartment, or 3. leave it alone.
> 
> *adds it to the list of numerous things I've fixed on this car and it's under 60k miles lol
> 
> Anyone know if alldata or haynes would have this procedure?


I like number 3. This is a very first world problem that isn’t going to harm the engine in any way.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> I like number 3. This is a very first world problem that isn’t going to harm the engine in any way.


Interesting, I like your take! So the rough idle and misses arent at all attributed to this?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Interesting, I like your take! So the rough idle and misses arent at all attributed to this?


As long as the purge valve is working properly it should never lead to a rough idle. You may get some odd behavior but it’s only during the purge. And as you have seen, the ECM is pretty good at accounting for it even if it means maxing out the trims.

Your rough idle sounds much more like a PCV issue.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> As long as the purge valve is working properly it should never lead to a rough idle. You may get some odd behavior but it’s only during the purge. And as you have seen, the ECM is pretty good at accounting for it even if it means maxing out the trims.
> 
> Your rough idle sounds much more like a PCV issue.


It's existed with a fix kit manifold as well as a dorman replacement. Thanks again for all the info on this!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> It's existed with a fix kit manifold as well as a dorman replacement. Thanks again for all the info on this!


But didn't you say you had issues with the fix kit and how it was installed?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> But didn't you say you had issues with the fix kit and how it was installed?


Yeah, IMO it was a piece of junk lol... Sorry to say it. Leaked from day 1. IF, and IF I were to get another one, I would get the new one where you don't have to bore a hole in your plastic manifold that is hard to seal.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah, IMO it was a piece of junk lol... Sorry to say it. Leaked from day 1. IF, and IF I were to get another one, I would get the new one where you don't have to bore a hole in your plastic manifold that is hard to seal.


That's why I don't have one.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> That's why I don't have one.


Do you just plan to replace the intake manifold every once in a while or just monitor?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Do you just plan to replace the intake manifold every once in a while or just monitor?


I'll just monitor it closely. I may end up replacing the manifold every so often or I've contemplated a RacerX (metal) manifold with a check valve that I select. I just don't like the idea of making modifications to a plastic manifold.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> I'll just monitor it closely. I may end up replacing the manifold every so often or I've contemplated a RacerX (metal) manifold with a check valve that I select. I just don't like the idea of making modifications to a plastic manifold.


Something we both agree on


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

The newer variation doesnt require drilling into the manifold Im just using the pieces from the original I bought to run and installed as the later version on a new intake. noticed some roughness at idle with the AC on .. I had already bought a new intake and then bought the cruze kit .. so I installed it and still have the new intake waiting for the revamp .


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have version 1.1 and had absolutely no issues. It really depends on how careful you were on installation.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> It really depends on how careful you were on installation.


That's true for 95% of all repairs or modifications.


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

I thought the V3.3 kit was a well made kit, watched the youtube video on it while i was performing the fix and all went well. still working great


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Still trying to chase this slight miss at cold start idle. I can feel it in the seat as well as if I put my hand on the valve cover. You can hear it if you listen very closely in the exhaust note as well. I am assuming a vacuum leak as I've switched plugs 3 times, gapped them to all sorts of gaps, and threw in another set of fuel injectors and orings. I have no clue what else to check. Seems to run ok, but does surge some under boost, may be normal idk. As usually passes boost test very well. Trying to figure out if this is just normal when it starts up to light off the cat so it's dumping raw fuel in at a high rate.

Vacuum at idle once it idles down from "high idle" after cold start. Settles around 800RPM with -17 vacuum. Does this sound right?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Still trying to chase this slight miss at cold start idle. I can feel it in the seat as well as if I put my hand on the valve cover. You can hear it if you listen very closely in the exhaust note as well. I am assuming a vacuum leak as I've switched plugs 3 times, gapped them to all sorts of gaps, and threw in another set of fuel injectors and orings. I have no clue what else to check. Seems to run ok, but does surge some under boost, may be normal idk. As usually passes boost test very well. Trying to figure out if this is just normal when it starts up to light off the cat so it's dumping raw fuel in at a high rate.
> 
> Vacuum at idle once it idles down from "high idle" after cold start. Settles around 800RPM with -17 vacuum. Does this sound right?
> View attachment 293477


-17 in/hg? That sounds about right to me.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> -17 in/hg? That sounds about right to me.


Yeah me too, it goes -21 or so when driving and coasting.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yeah me too, it goes -21 or so when driving and coasting.


Mine as well.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Went out on the back roads today to do some tune testing. Somehow I am hitting 25+PSI on 3/4 throttle pulls up to 100mph. No limp mode. I ain't complaining, but that's a lot of boost... Under WOT it makes less boost, I don't get that, maybe just how the tune is setup.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Went out on the back roads today to do some tune testing. Somehow I am hitting 25+PSI on 3/4 throttle pulls up to 100mph. No limp mode. I ain't complaining, but that's a lot of boost... Under WOT it makes less boost, I don't get that, maybe just how the tune is setup.


It could also be how your boost Guage is plumbed in.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> It could also be how your boost Guage is plumbed in.


It actually reads 1PSI low. I was thinking about what you said when I saw the 25PSI, looked in my rearview mirror to see if I blew the head off. I'll have to log it next time im out, that won't lie. Although I think the boost gauge is right judging by butt dyno.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> It actually reads 1PSI low. I was thinking about what you said when I saw the 25PSI, looked in my rearview mirror to see if I blew the head off. I'll have to log it next time im out, that won't lie. Although I think the boost gauge is right judging by butt dyno.


I didn't think a stock turbo could put out 25 psi.

If it's true, be careful. Your getting into Moradajoe territory.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got a little something new on the way 🤭


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got a little something new on the way 🤭
> 
> View attachment 294530


An intake manifold spacer??? 😆


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got a little something new on the way 🤭
> 
> View attachment 294530


A new toy...


JLL said:


> I didn't think a stock turbo could put out 25 psi.
> 
> If it's true, be careful. Your getting into Moradajoe territory.


I posted a video from when my exhaust camshaft sensor was on the fritz (although at the time I had no clue) and I was pegging the Autometer mechanical boost gauge I have installed.








Thebigzeus said:


> These two:
> 
> View attachment 292504
> 
> ...


I fixed my wrong info ...

The Baro mesures the barometric (outside air) pressure - 55568175
The MAP measures the Manifold Absolute (air inside the manifold) pressure. -55567257


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Alright, got things installed this morning! Interesting install, wasn't quite as easy as I had planned, removed the fuel rail, PCV tube and all intake manifold bolts along with throttle body charge pipe. It pairs great with a throttle body spacer as you can now easily get the charge pipe on without hitting the coolant outlet clip. This was one of the main selling points to me. Now, the review. When first started engine stumbled hard and went into limp mode, also did this after I installed the PCV fix long ago... Anyway, this does fit the Dorman intake manifold as expected, screws were a little hard to get started, but once threaded it was a breeze. After you get past the little bit of turbo lag (which is now shorter), there is a definite harder pull, I was screeching the tires when making turns on accident, now I am not talking like it has a nitrous system now, but I do feel there is a difference in low to mid range. Top end I can't tell anything to be honest. Which is fine. The part is a bit pricey, but it is also billet and machined from a block of aluminum. It came a little dinged up, not sure if that happened in manufacturing or from the bubble wrap the screws came in breaking. Doesn't do anything to functionality though.









BNR 2011+ GM 1.4T LUV/LUJ Intake Manifold Spacer-BNR-LUJIMSP






store.badnewsracing.net


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice ! Does it need a tune revision ?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

SlyCruze said:


> Nice ! Does it need a tune revision ?


No


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Adding to my wish list. Any black friday deals coming?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Adding to my wish list. Any black friday deals coming?


That'd be a question for @[email protected] but I am pretty sure they do have sales at that time.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for the review @Thebigzeus! As far as the dings or whatever, are you talking about on the top of it where it looks like it was grabbed or something? The way they get machined the clamps sometimes leave small indentations on that area where they grab it. We may rework the job a bit to try to mitigate that, but yeah. 

We will be doing black friday deals for sure on all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks so much for the review @Thebigzeus! As far as the dings or whatever, are you talking about on the top of it where it looks like it was grabbed or something? The way they get machined the clamps sometimes leave small indentations on that area where they grab it. We may rework the job a bit to try to mitigate that, but yeah.
> 
> We will be doing black friday deals for sure on all kinds of stuff.


Nah, pits caused by the bolts in shipment, the bubble wrap had busted open and two were sticking out. May want to wrap them a few more items in the future. No biggie though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh wow. Thanks for the heads up. We'll have to wrap them a bit more like you said.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cleaned back of engine up from oil that seeped down on intake manifold removal and flashed tune update. Runs like a top! Low-mid range pull is much harder, instead of barking the tires quickly on takeoff it's actively losing traction now throughout low-mid range if floored. Good and a bad thing I guess, more power, but need some stickier tires maybe. 🤠


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Cleaned back of engine up from oil that seeped down on intake manifold removal and flashed tune update. Runs like a top! Low-mid range pull is much harder, instead of barking the tires quickly on takeoff it's actively losing traction now throughout low-mid range if floored. Good and a bad thing I guess, more power, but need some stickier tires maybe.


Are you saying that you flashed a new update or was it a reflash of the current tune?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Are you saying that you flashed a new update or was it a reflash of the current tune?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Update


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Update


Ok, thanks man. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

stormtrooper15 said:


> Ok, thanks man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


it didn’t have to have one for the part after install Jerry said, but I sent in a log and he said there was a small update he did.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> it didn’t have to have one for the part after install Jerry said, but I sent in a log and he said there was a small update he did.


I'll keep that in mind, tuned by trifecta but either way I appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Swapped out the front cv axle today. Boot had a nick in it and was flinging grease. Got a cardone remanufactured oem from rock auto. Seems good quality and installed without issue. 59k miles. The shoe goo held up for almost a year on the old boot lol!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Swapped out the front cv axle today. Boot had a nick in it and was flinging grease. Got a cardone remanufactured oem from rock auto. Seems good quality and installed without issue. 59k miles. The shoe goo held up for almost a year on the old boot lol!
> View attachment 294764
> 
> View attachment 294765


Grease will stay in a leaking boot for a long time, especially in states that don't use road salt in the winter.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ordered some ACDelco 2173076 injectors this evening, BNR is now supporting tuning on these. Should be a pretty decent upgrade for the price they are!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Ordered some ACDelco 2173076 injectors this evening, BNR is now supporting tuning on these. Should be a pretty decent upgrade for the price they are!


Cool. Anything ACDelco is cheaper than a "performance upgrade" injector, and probably higher quality most of the time too.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Ordered some ACDelco 2173076 injectors this evening, BNR is now supporting tuning on these. Should be a pretty decent upgrade for the price they are!


I had to look these up. Cadillac attack! I tried to find the PSI, but only found the cheapest out of 7 places is CARiD (except Rock Auto - but you have to add shipping)


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I had to look these up. Cadillac attack! I tried to find the PSI, but only found the cheapest out of 7 places is CARiD (except Rock Auto - but you have to add shipping)


Yep I spent just over $144 with expedited shipping from rock auto including adapters and tax. Already have the tune update, that was fast!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got the new injectors installed. Idles so much smoother and accelerates smoother as well. Duty cycle at WOT is now at 60% or so, when it was going above 100% with other injectors.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got the new injectors installed. Idles so much smoother and accelerates smoother as well. Duty cycle at WOT is now at 60% or so, when it was going above 100% with other injectors.
> 
> View attachment 295066
> 
> View attachment 295067


Pretty. Do you know what the max flow rate is?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Pretty. Do you know what the max flow rate is?


Not a clue. But I guess based on the duty cycle maybe 50% more than stock? 🤷🏻‍♂️😃


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Think I found it here https://www.injectorplanet.com/products/bosch-0280158085


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Think I found it here https://www.injectorplanet.com/products/bosch-0280158085


Those are REALLY affordable for a set of 420cc/min (40 lb/hr) injectors.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Those are REALLY affordable for a set of 420cc/min (40 lb/hr) injectors.


for sure! Any clue what stock flow rate is?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> for sure! Any clue what stock flow rate is?


33 lb/hr


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Spending the morning tracking down a big misfire, seems its on cylinder 2. They are bad enough I can hear it pop/backfire upon accel and feel the car lurch forward/back. Is 2 the hole one on the driver side if looking at the ending all the way to the right? Per this graph it seems to correspond with duty cycle, so I either have a defective injector that I ordered or something else is wrong. Going to pull the plug once the engine cools off.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Sorry about the crude numbering, @Thebigzeus

Here is the cylinder numbering. Note: Some people often confuse the cylinder numbering with the firing order. They are NOT the same thing. The firing order for the 1.4L LUJ is 1-3-4-2.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Sorry about the crude numbering, @Thebigzeus
> 
> Here is the cylinder numbering. Note: Some people often confuse the cylinder numbering with the firing order. They are NOT the same thing. The firing order for the 1.4L LUJ is 1-3-4-2.



Thank you! It seems to have been loose plug wires hehe  Took it on a nice rip after working on them and everything seemed good.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> Sorry about the crude numbering, @Thebigzeus
> 
> Here is the cylinder numbering. Note: Some people often confuse the cylinder numbering with the firing order. They are NOT the same thing. The firing order for the 1.4L LUJ is 1-3-4-2.
> View attachment 295188


Crude and rude, sometimes that's the way you gotta roll!


----------



## Beefy1.4Cruze (Dec 27, 2021)

@Thebigzeus hey brother! Loving your build. Had a quick question, maybe @[email protected] can chime in as well. . Just installed the intake spacer from BNR in my 2017 1.4L turbo manual, but I've got a weird idle now. Got limp mode initially after install, but reset the ecu and the check engine went away with the limp. Still getting funky idling, so any tips/info would be appreciated.

*Edit: took another look under the hood after posting here, turns out I hadn't fully seated the charge pipe to both the throttle body and intercooler. . after solidifying the connections at both ends, took care of the issue. Disregard lol


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BeefyBaseCruze said:


> @Thebigzeus hey brother! Loving your build. Had a quick question, maybe @[email protected] can chime in as well. . Just installed the intake spacer from BNR in my 2017 1.4L turbo manual, but I've got a weird idle now. Got limp mode initially after install, but reset the ecu and the check engine went away with the limp. Still getting funky idling, so any tips/info would be appreciated.
> 
> *Edit: took another look under the hood after posting here, turns out I hadn't fully seated the charge pipe to both the throttle body and intercooler. . after solidifying the connections at both ends, took care of the issue. Disregard lol


Glad to hear you got it figured out! Sorry I was away on a short hiatus from here and didn't see your post until today. 🤠


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BeefyBaseCruze said:


> @Thebigzeus hey brother! Loving your build. Had a quick question, maybe @[email protected] can chime in as well. . Just installed the intake spacer from BNR in my 2017 1.4L turbo manual, but I've got a weird idle now. Got limp mode initially after install, but reset the ecu and the check engine went away with the limp. Still getting funky idling, so any tips/info would be appreciated.
> 
> *Edit: took another look under the hood after posting here, turns out I hadn't fully seated the charge pipe to both the throttle body and intercooler. . after solidifying the connections at both ends, took care of the issue. Disregard lol


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Added some DEI heat shroud to some parts, was it needed? Maybe not. Or maybe it is due to how hot these engines run. The heat wrap was missing on the oil pressure sender anyway.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Took my Forge/BNR Wastegate actuator apart today, cleaned and lubed it up, it was VERY sticky. The assembly lube I bought was also too sticky as a replacement so I used the turbosmart oil pictured. Boost is so much smoother now with little to no surging.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I’ve heard of a lot of bad wastegates ( stock ) in my area going bad as well, I have a zzp just sitting in a box right now super excited to install it


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Took my Forge/BNR Wastegate actuator apart today, cleaned and lubed it up, it was VERY sticky. The assembly lube I bought was also too sticky as a replacement so I used the turbosmart oil pictured. Boost is so much smoother now with little to no surging.
> 
> 
> View attachment 295810
> ...


Permatex Ultra Slick is assembly lube intended for engine building. I used it on my connecting rod bearings. It's meant to protect parts until the engine oil can take over to provide lubrication.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Permatex Ultra Slick is assembly lube intended for engine building. I used it on my connecting rod bearings. It's meant to protect parts until the engine oil can take over to provide lubrication.


Right, I understand what it is for. Jerry recommended it.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Jerry recommended it.


That explains it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

This arrived today. Will install soon. Fresh from the factory in Malaysia.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Installed and ready to test drive this weekend.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Test drive went well, it stays planted to the road a lot better, its hard to describe. Less body roll for sure and it seems the wheel straightens itself out more after turning, not a bad thing, but just noticeable.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Installed @JLL 's V3 turbo today. The Cruze pulls like a mule! I notice it pulls at much higher RPM than the stock turbo and doesn't have surging at all like my stock one did. (maybe it was the small crack in it) Only one small issue that I am trying to diagnose is upon deceleration/letting off the throttle it has a high pitched squeal like a vacuum leak maybe... I took a video but it's not too pronounced, however when driving it is very obvious and can even be heard in the cabin. Occurs after blow off for a few seconds.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Looking Good! I wondered the same thing too about the noise, so I sent a sound clip to ZZP. They told me it was normal bypass. I never really cared for the noise personally.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Glad to know that, may do some further research on it, but I suppose it's not a huge deal. 

I may try my BNR wastegate actuator on it, but the ZZP one seems to hold boost alright.

Side note: The BNR tune update runs great with it! Pushing about 20-22 PSI but you can tell a lot more power up top and mid range. I feel there is a little less down low, maybe more spool time?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Glad to know that, may do some further research on it, but I suppose it's not a huge deal.
> 
> I may try my BNR wastegate actuator on it, but the ZZP one seems to hold boost alright.
> 
> Side note: The BNR tune update runs great with it! Pushing about 20-22 PSI but you can tell a lot more power up top and mid range. I feel there is a little less down low, maybe more spool time?


The larger the turbine wheel, the take longer it takes to fully spool.

Also, Boost does not equal power. Flow equals power. The V3 flows more, hence makes more power at the same boost levels. My tune was set for 20 PSI on both the stock turbo and the V3. And the butt dyno could definitely tell the difference.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> The larger the turbine wheel, the take longer it takes to fully spool.
> 
> Also, Boost does not equal power. Flow equals power. The V3 flows more, hence makes more power at the same boost levels. My tune was set for 20 PSI on both the stock turbo and the V3. And the butt dyno could definitely tell the difference.



Yes absolutely! My stock turbo had the same level of boost.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Changed oil with Pennzoil Platinum non Ultra this time, was on sale and is Dexos cert (probably doesn’t matter). 59,360


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Changed oil with Pennzoil Platinum non Ultra this time, was on sale and is Dexos cert (probably doesn’t matter). 59,360


XR might disagree. But, I don't.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> XR might disagree. But, I don't.


Haha I usually get the ultra it is for “extreme performance” lol 😂 all prolly the same base oil.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

So I have been working back and forth with ZZP, first they said it was normal turbo sounds, until I sent them a cold startup. They agreed there is an issue, but aren't really sure of the fix. They at first thought a torn bypass valve diaphragm, so I checked it, it was fine. I put my full stock diaphragm in along with the stock spring, same noise. Tried to put a little motor oil on the rubber diaphragm, no change. The noise briefly occurs when I let off the gas under boost. The noise does NOT occur if I leave the vacuum line unplugged from the bypass valve, so it is for sure something with the bypass valve or in that vicinity. The noise doens't occur if I have the valve removed and pull a vacuum with my mouth (yes I tried that). I am starting to wonder if it's something with how the turbo was manufactured there in that section. Either way I guess I will live with it unless someone else has some other ideas of things to try. 

Tested and 0 boost leaks.








Also did some testing today and determined that yes, the BNR/Forge wastegate actuator cannot sufficiently hold the gate shut under WOT, but the ZZP one can with minimum preload. I could upgrade the spring to a stiffer one in the BNR one probably, but meh. I listed my BNR one up for sale here, works great with stock turbo and is some eye candy:









BNR Wastegate Actuator 2011+ GM LUV/LUJ 1.4T


Used, recently serviced and polished, works great, just not with my ZZP Turbo :) Free shipping USPS Priority https://store.badnewsracing.net/BNR-Wastegate-Actuator-2011-GM-LUVLUJ-14T_p_632.html




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> So I have been working back and forth with ZZP, first they said it was normal turbo sounds, until I sent them a cold startup. They agreed there is an issue, but aren't really sure of the fix. They at first thought a torn bypass valve diaphragm, so I checked it, it was fine. I put my full stock diaphragm in along with the stock spring, same noise. Tried to put a little motor oil on the rubber diaphragm, no change. The noise briefly occurs when I let off the gas under boost. The noise does NOT occur if I leave the vacuum line unplugged from the bypass valve, so it is for sure something with the bypass valve or in that vicinity. The noise doens't occur if I have the valve removed and pull a vacuum with my mouth (yes I tried that). I am starting to wonder if it's something with how the turbo was manufactured there in that section. Either way I guess I will live with it unless someone else has some other ideas of things to try.
> 
> Tested and 0 boost leaks.
> 
> ...


That's weird. It didn't do that on my car. Or maybe I just didn't hear it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok. Got the stock turbo cartridge separated from the manifold today. That was fun… had to use a blow torch and steel hammer. It has a giant crack on both sides of the wastegate flapper. I know a small crack is normal, but this thing is toast. Going to get a replacement manifold and re assemble to have a good working spare.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Ok. Got the stock turbo cartridge separated from the manifold today. That was fun… had to use a blow torch and steel hammer. It has a giant crack on both sides of the wastegate flapper. I know a small crack is normal, but this thing is toast. Going to get a replacement manifold and re assemble to have a good working spare.
> View attachment 297156


Wow...

That's kinda disturbing.

Were you noticing any issues?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

JLL said:


> Wow...
> 
> That's kinda disturbing.
> 
> Were you noticing any issues?


Ya my stock turbo was cracked in the exact same spot as well , next time I go back to my dealer I’m gunna bring it in to show them car has 40,000 KM on her lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Ya my stock turbo was cracked in the exact same spot as well , next time I go back to my dealer I’m gunna bring it in to show them car has 40,000 KM on her lol


You're not @Thebigzeus


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

No but my turbo has the same crack like big zeus does so technically I AM


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im kidding....im not the big zeus


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Wow...
> 
> That's kinda disturbing.
> 
> Were you noticing any issues?


pulsing under medium throttle which I thought was tune related or wastegate actuator, but I guess not... it was exhaust leaking and pushing through the crack.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got a blue spring for my BNR/Forge wastegate actuator, Have to test drive it after work here soon. I think it will be too much boost, but we will see. I am going from a yellow 15PSI to a blue 18PSI. It holds more boost than that, the yellow held about 19-20PSI, so I am hoping the blue does 21-22PSI. I think that will be my happy spot.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like it is pushing 40PSI at the turbo now which equates to around 25PSI when you subtract 14.7 for atmosphere (boost gauge shows 21-23 and it is a few PSI off. Little bit more than I wanted to push, but the thing rips! May turn it down depending on what BNR says once they analyze the log file.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got the replacement manifold in. Here it is along with the stock turbo. Look at that crack! Got a good working spare now. What’s the best way to store a turbo?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got the replacement manifold in. Here it is along with the stock turbo. Look at that crack! Got a good working spare now. What’s the best way to store a turbo?
> 
> View attachment 297223
> 
> View attachment 297224


Put some oil in the bearings and store indoors In the BIGGEST Ziploc bag you can find. Or something equivalent. They key is to keep the outside out and keep the turbo clean and dry.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Spent the evening tearing the Dorman intake manifold off and installing the used ZZP ported one from @JLL. The nipple in the Dorman intake one has a black blob on the center, very interesting and it also seems warped. I have a feeling it may have failed or was failing. I installed a 3.4+ fix kit on the ported intake and took it out for a spin. Definitely more pull on the top end and less on the low end. Blue spring is overboosting a bit I think, but no boost cut or codes.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Spent the evening tearing the Dorman intake manifold off and installing the used ZZP ported one from @JLL. The nipple in the Dorman intake one has a black blob on the center, very interesting and it also seems warped. I have a feeling it may have failed or was failing. I installed a 3.4+ fix kit on the ported intake and took it out for a spin. Definitely more pull on the top end and less on the low end. Blue spring is overboosting a bit I think, but no boost cut or codes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 297245
> ...


I'm happy to see used performance parts get new lives.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I got my 140mm actuator arm in today from the UK to pair with my Forge/BNR wastegate actuator and V3 turbo. The stock length was a little short and there wasn't must thread for the end piece to grab, it made me nervous. This one has 5mm more meat. Looking back I should have got the 145mm, but oh well.









Actuator Rods - Various Lengths


Actuator Rod - Please select the rod you require using the options above (Note: We sell both M6 and 1/4UNF threaded rods). All of the...




www.forgemotorsport.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Alright. Well I’ll be taking a break from this site for awhile. My thread was deleted that I had made attempting to inform people of two of the aftermarket companies business practices and how they alter product reviews. ✌🏻


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Alright. Well I’ll be taking a break from this site for awhile. My thread was deleted that I had made attempting to inform people of two of the aftermarket companies business practices and how they alter product reviews. ✌🏻


Have a good break!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Alrighty, time for a bit of an update. I have been doing lots of studying and research lately on my squealing issue. I was able to identify the root cause and it came down to a defective turbine housing or the machining they did to it after it was made. I'll explain. As you can see in the photos, the ZZP turbo has a weird lip where the recirculating valve and rubber diaphragm goes. It is also off camber by a bit as when it was decked for some reason it wasn't completely flat. I have managed to correct the issue by taking that aluminum lip off and enlarging the hole where the recirculation valve screws into. How did I do this you may ask? Well it wasn't easy.

I got some tungsten carbide burr bits off of ebay for my dremel (you can see where this is heading). I did some practice on my old stock turbo around the housing to see how quick the bit would eat the aluminum, it was controllable. By now some of you may think you are seeing the ramble of a crazy man and that may be true, but I don't like it when stuff doesn't function as expected. The noise drove me crazy. It happened on cold starts and every time I let off the throttle.

So, went to work on it, the lip is gone, it looks like the stock turbo inside now and I also switched to the stock diaphragm as it is just a wee bit larger. The squealing was the rubber diaphragm either not sitting flush inside the turbo or catching on that lip that was leftover from machining. All of the ZZP labeled pics are from before I got in there, I was so excited to get it back together I didn't take any after photos. It's not the cleanest machining, but for being done by hand it works and no boost leaks. For keeping the shavings out of the turbine I stuffed the recirculation chamber with paper towels and in front of the turbine with shop rags. I vacuumed after finishing and then used compressed air. After that I removed the towels and used brake cleaner and let it run down out where the charge pipe would connect. No shavings came out, this was just precautionary. The issue is 100% resolved now and the car runs great. Still sticking to around a 21-22PSI tune.

I am toying with the idea of returning to a blow off valve since the hole is the correct size now, but only time will tell. Until next time👋


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome back @Thebigzeus .

Glad you got it sorted out!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I wanna see the big CRACK!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got the replacement manifold in. Here it is along with the stock turbo. Look at that crack! Got a good working spare now. What’s the best way to store a turbo?
> 
> View attachment 297223
> 
> View attachment 297224


That's pretty big!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> That's pretty big!


Yeah even went up to the top it looks like. That manifold was shot.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

My next task is fitting this into the intake 3.0 OD x .5 Airflow Straightener Screen .187 honeycomb cell mass air flow | eBay. I want to give it some smoother air to see how it affects things; the stock intake of course has an air straightener. It definitely can't hurt.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> My next task is fitting this into the intake 3.0 OD x .5 Airflow Straightener Screen .187 honeycomb cell mass air flow | eBay. I want to give it some smoother air to see how it affects things; the stock intake of course has an air straightener. It definitely can't hurt.


How big is your intake tube?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> How big is your intake tube?


3"


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> 3"


Which brand intake are you using?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Which brand intake are you using?


I have been experimenting with 3. Currently ZZP.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

How are your Ls7 coils running ? I’ve been having misses on the top end since I installed mine. Last plug gap I tried is 0.018. Still same issues.

wondering what you’re running yours at
Thanks


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

SlyCruze said:


> How are your Ls7 coils running ? I’ve been having misses on the top end since I installed mine. Last plug gap I tried is 0.018. Still same issues.
> 
> wondering what you’re running yours at
> Thanks


Running great with whatever I throw at em! Are you pushing hard on the top so they pop onto each plug? There is a lot of resistance. At first I messed this up. I now pop them on them give a tug to be sure they are secured on the plug head.

new stock plugs with stock gap.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

I’ll have to double check that, sometimes they pop but I didn’t hear the pop on all…. They are difficult to remove however even if they don’t pop.
And yes issues I have are only at 5k and up in the rpm range.

when you say you had messed it up what were the symptoms? Same as what I’mhaving or across the rpm range ?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

SlyCruze said:


> I’ll have to double check that, sometimes they pop but I didn’t hear the pop on all…. They are difficult to remove however even if they don’t pop.
> And yes issues I have are only at 5k and up in the rpm range.
> 
> when you say you had messed it up what were the symptoms? Same as what I’mhaving or across the rpm range ?


Yes misfires and sometimes falling on its face.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tips ! I’ll give those a shot tonight


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Glued the air straightener in tonight with JB Kwik weled, will be interesting to see if acceleration smooths out a bit. Not my prettiest work, but it gets the job done and no one else will know since it's under the filter. The part was a tad too big, or the intake tube a little small rather. I put epoxy around the edges and pushed it all the way in, then smeared along the edge.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Running great with whatever I throw at em! Are you pushing hard on the top so they pop onto each plug? There is a lot of resistance. At first I messed this up. I now pop them on them give a tug to be sure they are secured on the plug head.
> 
> new stock plugs with stock gap.


Good to know.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Glued the air straightener in tonight with JB Kwik weled, will be interesting to see if acceleration smooths out a bit. Not my prettiest work, but it gets the job done and no one else will know since it's under the filter. The part was a tad too big, or the intake tube a little small rather. I put epoxy around the edges and pushed it all the way in, then smeared along the edge.


Mine was basically a press fit. Do you think they will cause issues if they move a bit?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Mine was basically a press fit. Do you think they will cause issues if they move a bit?


With the amount of JB weld on it, no lol 😂


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I put the stock intake back on with res deleted. Nothing gives me smoother acceleration... even with the air straightener. I miss the sound, but think it's how it has to be.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Same on mine, played with my injen intake ever since I got it. I swap it between the stock air box and the cold air 2-3 times a year. I agree the stock air box gives the best feel, not even sure there is a power loss from the cold air intake.

i also have the screen installed in my cold air


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

There shouldn't be, if it doesn't draw from the engine bay, that is. If it does that, then absolutely. The factory intake will draw from a cold source anyway, and really isn't too restrictive. The resonators just quiet things down _most_ owners would prefer not to hear, but aren't a flow restriction.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got some black center caps, I was surprised to see they appear to be genuine GM. My factory ones were flaking around the logo and the black to me looks a lot cleaner. Really happy for $25!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got some black center caps, I was surprised to see they appear to be genuine GM. My factory ones were flaking around the logo and the black to me looks a lot cleaner. Really happy for $25!
> 
> View attachment 298204
> 
> View attachment 298203


Looks good.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Looks good.


Thx


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd love to get some that are silver, but with a black bowtie.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MP81 said:


> I'd love to get some that are silver, but with a black bowtie.


Well then get some 😀









4 Pcs - Wheel Center Hub Caps Fits Cruze Equinox HHR Impala Malibu Volt ZL1 | eBay


Camaro ZL1 = 2012-2015 (excluding 2012 convertible). Cruze = 2012-2015 (plus 2016 Cruise Limited). HHR = 2006-2011. Equinox = 2018-2023. Malibu = 2012-2023. Impala = 2014-2023. Volt = 2012-2015.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got my Sonic RS leather wheel installed. I really like the look. The cruise control was a switch rather than a toggle, so I had to take that new switch out and then replace with the old one. Test drive complete and all good!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got my Sonic RS leather wheel installed. I really like the look. The cruise control was a switch rather than a toggle, so I had to take that new switch out and then replace with the old one. Test drive complete and all good!
> 
> View attachment 298219
> View attachment 298220
> View attachment 298218


Nice!

I've had a Cruze leather steering wheel in a box for the last 2 years.  How was the installation?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've had a Cruze leather steering wheel in a box for the last 2 years.  How was the installation?


Easy really. Hard part was switching the button cluster.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've had a Cruze leather steering wheel in a box for the last 2 years.  How was the installation?


Easy!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got some black center caps, I was surprised to see they appear to be genuine GM. My factory ones were flaking around the logo and the black to me looks a lot cleaner. Really happy for $25!
> 
> View attachment 298204
> 
> View attachment 298203


Are those the 16" rims?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Are those the 16" rims?


yep


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Whew so shiny!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

that looks sweet .. may have to ad steering wheel to my list of wants


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Made a new version of my turbo coolant hose mod. this version has no chance of being crushed due to the sharp angle. The other one was (probably) fine, but this is further peace of mind. I will probably heat wrap it once I confirm it isn't leaking as well as secure it.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Well I performed another oil change after only 500 miles or so, why you may ask? Well I have another leak/seepage around the oil pan and timing cover. I had a family member borrow it for a week as their vehicle was down and they put some good city miles on it in hot traffic, the oil pan was wet with oil from the front to the drain plug. I assume it is the timing cover unless the dealership didn't seal my oil pan correctly. I am kind of tired of fixing the constant leaks and am definitely not pulling off the timing cover for a little leak, so I am trying Castrol Edge High Mileage. It is Dexos Gen 2, not the new Gen 3, but that is fine. Will see if it stops/slows this leak. It was filled all the way up to the top of the hash marks on the dipstick, so maybe it was also overfilled a bit. Unsure if that would contribute to this issue or not.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

When did you have them do it? I'd bring it back and let them fix it for free...

I need to pop under the car and see how my oil pan ended up sealing...I hate RTV.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

MP81 said:


> When did you have them do it? I'd bring it back and let them fix it for free...
> 
> I need to pop under the car and see how my oil pan ended up sealing...I hate RTV.


years ago. I don’t trust them anyway.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Update, cleaned up bottom of engine and no seepage so far!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Did some paint removal from the oil pan today, its a heck of a job... the dealership did this a few years ago. I used brake cleaner and scotch brite pads. This took almost a whole can... If anyone has an easier method I am listening! Quite a bit of elbow grease, but got most of the front done and bottom.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Did some paint removal from the oil pan today, its a heck of a job... the dealership did this a few years ago. I used brake cleaner and scotch brite pads. This took almost a whole can... If anyone has an easier method I am listening! Quite a bit of elbow grease, but got most of the front done and bottom.
> 
> View attachment 298737
> 
> View attachment 298736


Paint removal? My oil pan is unpainted aluminum...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Paint removal? My oil pan is unpainted aluminum...


Yes, as it says in my post the dealership gave it this paint job last time they resealed it, or didn’t reseal it. 🧐 and yes a GM dealership.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yes, as it says in my post the dealership gave it this paint job last time they resealed it, or didn’t reseal it. 🧐 and yes a GM dealership.


Oops. I must not be able to read today.

That's malicious. Did you report them to GM?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Oops. I must not be able to read today.
> 
> That's malicious. Did you report them to GM?


Nah, got it all over the axles, frame rails, tranny as you can see... No clue as to why they thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m embarrassed to say how many cans of brake cleaner and elbow grease it took. But the deed is basically done!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

For all the brake clean lovers









Brake clean goodness







youtube.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok, finished the oil pan cleaning! What a pain. Also reinstalled the heat shield in preparation for the new BNR heat shield cover that I am going to order soon as well as wrapped the rest of my coolant fix hose. A bit ugly, bit it works and is protected!









BNR Heat Shield Chevrolet Cruze and Sonic 1.4T-BNR-HSLUJ






store.badnewsracing.net














I have also now completely ditched the Forge wastegate actuator and sold it. It pulsated almost all the time, the ZZP/ebay knockoff one is just smoother. Now when I accelerate there is no pulsing. I also adapter the Forge atmospheric BPV to my ZZP V3 turbo. Missed the sound


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Installed the BNR Heat Shield today, very good quality and a perfect fit! I would highly recommend it for the price and it also comes in other colors, although I chose natural.









BNR Heat Shield Chevrolet Cruze and Sonic 1.4T-BNR-HSLUJ






store.badnewsracing.net





Check out the pics here:









How-To: Install BNR Heat Shield


Below will be a post on how to install this part on the 1.4T Sonic and Cruze. The directions that came with it were like the instructions for launching the space shuttle, so I will try and simplify them a bit with better photos. Here is the part: BNR Heat Shield Chevrolet Cruze and Sonic...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Installed the BNR Heat Shield today, very good quality and a perfect fit! I would highly recommend it for the price and it also comes in other colors, although I chose natural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that thing go ober the existing heat shield?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Does that thing go ober the existing heat shield?


either Or. You can choose!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> either Or. You can choose!


I can't choose. I don't think it'll fit in my engine bay. But other people can.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> I can't choose. I don't think it'll fit in my engine bay. But other people can.


That turbo almost has to touch the hood, yeah? Side note, do you know where that GSP intake adapter came from that you shipped with the v3?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> That turbo almost has to touch the hood, yeah? Side note, do you know where that GSP intake adapter came from that you shipped with the v3?


It's about 3 inches from the hood and 2 inches from the new cooling fan.










The GSP elbow can from eBay. It's a really odd size. It fits the factory turbo better than the V3.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got a new key fob today and moved the key over to it. The range is still an issue, or maybe it's user error... When I walk away and lock the car, it locks once, but when I click again it doesn't do anything immediately... to beep the horn and confirm lock. Maybe I don't need to do that?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got a new key fob today and moved the key over to it. The range is still an issue, or maybe it's user error... When I walk away and lock the car, it locks once, but when I click again it doesn't do anything immediately... to beep the horn and confirm lock. Maybe I don't need to do that?


When you press lock once it locks and a few seconds later turns on the alarm.

I actually just lock it with the door switch most of the time. I know that the earlier Cruzes have a different door lock location on the dash.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> When you press lock once it locks and a few seconds later turns on the alarm.
> 
> I actually just lock it with the door switch most of the time. I know that the earlier Cruzes have a different door lock location on the dash.


Interesting. So no need to double lock then?


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Interesting. So no need to double lock then?


No not really in the user manual it will lock fuly left alone after 30seconds or so, or immediately if pressed twice. As for the honking and there lack of can be adjusted through the radio... Same settings for which and how long auxiliary lights run once the ignition it turned off.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Interesting. So no need to double lock then?


What @Cruzing said.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

In the never ending quest to search for less plastic parts I have uncovered this. I am going to compare it to the original tonight and give it a test fit.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> In the never ending quest to search for less plastic parts I have uncovered this. I am going to compare it to the original tonight and give it a test fit.
> 
> View attachment 299292
> 
> ...


Ok it didn’t fit. I may try to mess with it some more at a later time. This fit though! Although it was very tight.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I have one of the aluminum oil filter caps.. mine fit just fine ..


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> I have one of the aluminum oil filter caps.. mine fit just fine ..


Say whaaaa?! Where’d you get it?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Say whaaaa?! Where’d you get it?


Fairly certain it was an Ebay purchase though mine didnt have the "GM" packaging .. have you measured OD of both caps at the threas and compared the threads ? checked to make sure there wasnt just a knick or something holding it back ??


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> Fairly certain it was an Ebay purchase though mine didnt have the "GM" packaging .. have you measured OD of both caps at the threas and compared the threads ? checked to make sure there wasnt just a knick or something holding it back ??


Yeah, even worked on them a bit with a dremel, no dice.
🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Weird, in fairness I havent officialy fired the car up yet So Ill let ya know if mine leaks or anything.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I am still around, still got the Cruze, no big updates to share really. Washed her up today and did a quick ceramic wax. Hit 60k miles.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Got a new key fob today and moved the key over to it. The range is still an issue, or maybe it's user error... When I walk away and lock the car, it locks once, but when I click again it doesn't do anything immediately... to beep the horn and confirm lock. Maybe I don't need to do that?


Where did you have that done? I have a key fob, but cant get the old one open to switch the guts.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> In the never ending quest to search for less plastic parts I have uncovered this. I am going to compare it to the original tonight and give it a test fit.
> 
> View attachment 299292
> 
> ...


I have one of those. Fits like a glove.


----------

